# Pros and Cons



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

Im looking into finding a V8 and just wanted to know what the pros and cons of the cars are and what to look for. TIA :thumbup:


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nobody???


----------



## smakawao84 (Sep 1, 2010)

timing belts, electrical is worse, other then that same as 200


----------

